# Please tell me this is going to be Mosaic!



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

These are my baby American Fantails that I am hand raising - they were abandoned by mom, and dad is a "player"!
Poppy (on the left) is definitely 3 colors and partial saddle.
Black head and chest, white back and flight feathers, black and white tail, reddish brown wing covets (? not sure of correct term).
Background - Mom is Dun. She mated with a black and was sitting on a single baby (blue check) from that breeding. She abandoned that baby at 2 weeks old and started a new nest (black dad stayed with baby for a couple days then left also, so I had to finish hand raising #1 baby)
Mom layed 2 eggs in the new nest and _black dad never joined her to help_. She hatched both eggs and took care of them for 5 days, then abandoned them!
So now I'm not sure if Black cock is the father, or if she mated with one of my Red saddles  
I'm hoping Poppy is mosaic! Can the genetic experts help me out?!




























*Sorry for the poor picture quality - my camera is not good with close-ups


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Bodymarked Genes*

*No you do not have an MOSAIC. The fantail gene pool is loaded with a large amont of different color and pattern genes, I have in front of me the Jan/Feb.2006 issue of the Purebred Pigeon, Fantails was the breed of the issue.There is an artical on a project "BODYMARK FANTAIL PROJECT" by Rick Stokes. Bodymarked birds have a colored body and a white tail,since this artical was written other breeders of fantails got into the project and I believe that you got a bird that has the bobymarked genes from this project, so don't feed bad about not having a Mosaic in fact consider your self lucky that you may have a bird that is carring the bodymark genes.I also beelieve that there could be pied genes at work here and pied genes are differcult to work with.*GEORGE


----------

